# [Risolto]ocalizzazione parziale gentoo plasma systemd

## messana

Buongiorno a tutti e buona Domenica. Ho terminato l'installazione della mia gentoo plasma systemd ma ho un problemino con la localizzazione. 

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # eselect locale list

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

Available targets for the LANG variable:

```
GNU nano 2.8.7                                                                                           File: /etc/portage/make.conf                                                                                                      

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically 

# built this stage. 

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more 

# detailed example. 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly. 

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing. 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for 

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile. 

USE="v4l"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ 
```

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # localectl | grep "System Locale"

   System Locale: LANG=it_IT.utf8

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur #Last edited by messana on Wed Aug 15, 2018 4:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Hai eseguito il comando locale-gen (da root)? Prima però occorre controllare che it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8 sia presente in /etc/locale.gen.

----------

## messana

Ciao, si l'ho fatto è molto strano. Avevo già avuto un problema simile perché erroneamente avevo inserito le " " in /etc/locale.conf ma adesso non capisco proprio come rimediare. Sembra tutto a posto eppure non ho la localizzazione completa ed ho un messaggio di errore set-locale quando uso portage. Adesso sono fuori appena rientro a casa lo incollò nel post.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare anche cosa ritornano i comandi locale e locale -a

----------

## messana

```
 gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=it_IT.US-ASCII

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_TIME="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_NAME="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.US-ASCII"

LC_ALL=

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

it_IT.utf8

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel file /etc/locale.gen tu hai presente solo it_IT.utf8 mentre sembra che hai settato it_IT.US-ASCII.

Cosa ritorna il comando eselect locale list?

----------

## messana

```
 mexkalibur@gentoomex ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # eselect locale list

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   it_IT.utf8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E cosa hai impostato in /etc/env.d/02locale ?

EDIT: visto che sei su systemd cosa ritorna il comando localectl list-locales?

----------

## messana

```
 gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # localectl list-locales

it_IT.utf8

gentoomex /home/mexkalibur # 

 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova i comandi della guida alla localizzazione. Non capisco da dove arrivi it_IT.US-ASCII

----------

## fturco

Qual è il contenuto di /etc/locale.conf?

----------

## messana

```
 # Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG=it_IT.utf8

```

----------

## fturco

Penso che il contenuto del tuo file /etc/locale.conf sia sbagliato. Dovrebbe essere:

```
LANG=it_IT.UTF-8
```

Inoltre se usi systemd/localectl non c'è bisogno di usare anche eselect.

----------

## messana

Grande,  penso proprio tu abbia trovato l'inghippo. Stasera appena rientro a casa controllo e posto il risultato quasi certamente positivo. Un grazie infinito a te e Fedeliallalinea. Passate un buon ferragosto.  :Wink: 

----------

## tornadomig

Ciao, dato che sono fresco di installazione con systemd gnome3 riuscita, provo a risponderti, io ho fatto così:

in /etc/portage/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="it it_IT"

L10N="it it-IT"

```

in /etc/locale.conf

```
LANG="it_IT.utf8"
```

in /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="it_IT.utf8"
```

in /etc/locale.gen

```
#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

#en_US ISO-8859-1

```

```
# eselect locale list
```

```
C

  [2]   it_IT

  [3]   it_IT@euro

  [4]   it_IT.iso88591

  [5]   it_IT.iso885915@euro

  [6]   it_IT.utf8 *

  [7]   POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)
```

E poi ti direi di lasciar stare gli ASCII, deve essere tutto in italiano  :Smile: 

Fai poi una bella ricompilata con emerge.

Spero ti risolva il tutto!!!

----------

## messana

Niente da fare, forse mi sono bloccato in qualche modo.  Magari cambiando lingua e poi tornare all'italiano.....

----------

## messana

Va bè devo aver pasticciato qualcosa senza essermene reso conto reinstallo e via.... Plasma e gnome systemd non mi hanno mai dato problemi.

----------

## xdarma

Se non hai già piallato tutto e hai un po' di tempo da lasciare al computer che compili, potresti provare con:

```
emerge --depclean
```

per rimuovere eventuali pacchetti obsoleti, seguito da:

```
emerge -e @system
```

Almeno ti eviti di riconfigurare tutto, IMO.

----------

## messana

Ringrazio tutti per i preziosi consigli, sia chiaro che io non avevo inserito it_IT.US-ASCII.

Ho reinstallato perchè non riuscivo a trovare il filo. Comunque adesso è tutto a posto. Buon proseguimento di ferragosto.

 :Wink: 

----------

